# Finding angles



## Splandie (Nov 17, 2008)

Howdy. 
I had to remake the pullouts for a kitchen cab crap job. Having never made angled drawers before, I figured checking the angle with the drawer itself placed in the cabinet would give me the proper fit. As you can see I am still off by quite a bit. 
So my question is: What is the equation, trick, etc for getting the exact angle?

Thanks, Andie


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you looked at the drawer guides to make sure something isn't wrong there first ? If all is well there, cut the other side off the same and you should have it. The bill is in the mail.


----------



## Splandie (Nov 17, 2008)

The drawer slides work great.



Woodchuck1957 said:


> cut the other side off the same and you should have it.


What do you mean by this?
thanks


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

What is that little block of wood infront of the drawer for ?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Without the block of wood, the drawer facing would not but up against the opening.

I think Woodchuck means to cut thickness of the block off the left side of the drawer which should give you the correct angle.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This desk in a kids room was a bit of figuring. Each drawer location was determined after the boxes were made, and the slide and drawer location were marked off and then the drawers were fabricated to fit that level. 
.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes Brad, thats what I was geting at. Thankyou.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Splandie said:


> Howdy.
> I had to remake the pullouts for a kitchen cab crap job. Having never made angled drawers before, I figured checking the angle with the drawer itself placed in the cabinet would give me the proper fit. As you can see I am still off by quite a bit.
> So my question is: What is the equation, trick, etc for getting the exact angle?
> 
> Thanks, Andie


I would use this angle finding square to figure it out. By placing the black handle on the face of the cabinet and ajusting the blade to fit against the inside of the drawer opening, you can lock the nut down and transfer the angle to the drawer.


----------



## Splandie (Nov 17, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> This desk in a kids room was a bit of figuring. Each drawer location was determined after the boxes were made, and the slide and drawer location were marked off and then the drawers were fabricated to fit that level.
> .


What am I supposed to be getting to help me from this? I am missing something....


----------



## Splandie (Nov 17, 2008)

Handyman said:


> I would use this angle finding square to figure it out. By placing the black handle on the face of the cabinet and ajusting the blade to fit against the inside of the drawer opening, you can lock the nut down and transfer the angle to the drawer.


Thanks. I do have one of these.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

The drawer yoke/guides and the drawer box is installed incorrectly. We can't really see what the problem is because of the photo perspective. If the drawer guides are mounted directly to the side panels of that unit then the whole unit is installed incorrectly or it's not made perpendicular to the front. If the pullout front isn't attached flatly on the pullout and it doesn't line up with the front it simply isn't installed correctly. OR...the drawer box/ pullout was made wrong.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Just for useless info, that device is called a "Bevel Square" :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Splandie said:


> What am I supposed to be getting to help me from this? I am missing something....



Your pictures weren't clear to me as to what was angled in relation to the drawers to the cabinet. In doing out of the ordinary fabrication and fitting, there are steps to marking locations and determining sizes and angles at each location to facilitate a fit. If whatever I posted didn't help, just disregard it.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

skymaster said:


> Just for useless info, that device is called a "Bevel Square" :smile:


I knew that thing had a name. Due to the fact I am getting old I suffer with CRS.:thumbdown:


----------

